# Downsizing wheels



## adam.c85 (Sep 22, 2020)

I have a 2015 Murano Platinum AWD that comes stock with 20" wheels. I was thinking of getting a set of 18" steel wheels for it and I'm not sure if they will fit around the breaks. I know some vehicles have this issue.


----------



## esple (Jan 20, 2019)

I run 17” steel wheels with winter tires on a 18 Murano.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

